# For North East Georgia



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

Any one that would like to attened:

http://ocbeeclub.org/logos/logo6.gif

 
The Oglethorpe County Bee Club will meet Monday, 18 April at 7 pm at the Oglethorpe County Farm Bureau on 925 Athens Road (US-78) in Crawford.

For more information, contact [email protected].​


----------

